# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zdjęcie rtg

## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM.
Odebrałem zdjęcie klatki piersiowej i tereaz żyję w ogromnym stresie.
opis:
 Dyskretne zacienienie o wym. 6x4 mm w rzucie żebra VII po stronie lewej może budzić podejrzenie niewielkiej zmiany ogniskowej miąższu pluc, ew. przypadkowa sumacja cieni. Pozatym płuca, serce rtg bez zmain.
Dla mnie to już brzmi jak wyrok ciagle o tym myślę.
Mam 2 lata kiedyś paliłem papierosy od 2 lat czasem popalam.
W piątek umuwiłem się do pulmonologa ale to tak daleko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 32 lata

----------

